# whats the best thing to do with white trout????



## pompanoux pirate (Feb 16, 2008)

besides throwing it away or using them for bait, whats the best way to cook them??


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

i use them for bait for reds, they love them. The bigger ones i have ate before. The only way i would eat them is the same day i catch them. If you freeze them and then eat them, they are extremely mushy. if you eat them the same day though i would fry them, and cook them until the batter is nice and crisp, and they taste pretty damn good.


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">I just had a similar discussion under inshore reports:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">They are not trash fish. White trout ? also known as sand trout - are close cousins of speckled trout ? just a little less glamorously colored and the meat is only a tiny bit softer. They sometimes eat small fish, but concentrate on shrimp ? this lends to their tasty flesh.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">The smaller types aren?t much more than a drag into the boat or pier, but if you find yourself tied into a one peaking 1-2 pounds they put up a very nice fight.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">They are more numerous than the more glamorous sporting fish as well ? so you can feel comfortable taking a cooler full home for a good fish fry. Fry them in peanut oil or just vegetable oil with some louisiana fish fry -- you'll enjoy them with some 'pups and cheese grits! Mmmmm.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Check out this link for some tasty recipes. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">http://www.wwltv.com/frankdavis/gsrecipes/whitetrout.html<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I have caught dozens of fryers and caught a few 2 lb class white trout on a hair jig and I love them. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I would second the "not for freezing" comment - the flesh is a bit too soft for saving.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">:usaflag


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

fry them up:usaflag


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Eat them!!!! :clap But you guys here in FLA. please keep eating mullet :sick and throwing back white trout. :clap


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I like them baked with a little butter, lemeon juice and a pinch of rosemary.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

stingrays love them too


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

The saying they are not good when frozen is bilgewater IMHO!

They are easy to scale (with a garden hose ;-)










Lop the head off










Split them down the back and pull the guts out...










Trim the backbone out (leaving the fins intact)
























Rinse and drain...









Bread them (in a gallon ziplock with your favorite fishfry meal) and arrange side-by-side on a cookie sheet with wax paper between the layers









Then put in the freezer overnight. The next day just drop the tray on the counter to break them apart and put the frozen fish into gallon ziplock freezer bags (with date). The breading helps keep out freezer burn for months!

Take out as many as you want to cook for a snack or a meal, or a feast and fry them 'hard'. The fins and tail get extra crispy. My mom says she luvs 'em"CRUNCHY".

Hope this helps ;-)


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

pier#r I have never seen anyone cleana white trout like that. Great tip


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks ratzilla. The method works onwhiting, ground mullet, croaker, grunts, etc. ANY small panfish that IF fileted and skinned would hardly have enough meatleft to bother with ;-)

FYI 12" is about the size I start to filet and skinmy panfish. Bon apetite'


----------

